# Service/Repair Manual



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm on the hunt for this type of manual (hard copy) for my 2011 Cruze 1.4L and can't seem to catch a break. Do these not yet exist for the Cruze? I've found that Haynes has nothing at all for the Cruze, Chiltons has only an online version of the manual which requires a subscription and Helms Inc manual set costs $200. Am I missing something here?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

None of my GM dealers even have a paper shop manual, never had them for years. Go to this site for information.

https://service.gm.com/index_en-US.html

But you have to have a assigned users name and password before you can get in.

Manage to purchase the Cruze paper manuals off another Cruze member for 50 bucks. What a mess, a three volume set measuring six inches tall loaded with constant safety information repeated over and over again. No full circuit diagrams, scattered all over the three volumes with bits and pieces. For trying to get a handle on the ABS is scattered all over the place, and can't even show pinouts for connectors.

Have a 120 page section for all the connectors, not in the index so had to go page by page to find the pinouts from the connector section for the ABS plug. For component replacement, use small line drawings, but fail to mention what part of the vehicle these drawings refer to.

Forget about trying to learn what resistance the ETC should have a certain temperature, could spend the rest of your life looking for this very basic parameter. And you always need a scanner, even for replacing a bumper, not aware of any codes that state your bumper is missing.

It's no wonder why dealers don't know what in the heck they are doing. When taking my Cruze in with a low brake pedal problem, pick up the phone and call some guy on the phone. Must be talking to my son-in-law's dad from another thread I just posted. Has to be the computer, but not getting any codes so you don't have a low brake pedal problem.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

My experience with Chilton's and Hayne's manuals. Only good for tearing out the pages and using those for housebreaking a pup.

Haven't tried alldata.com yet.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

NickD said:


> My experience with Chilton's and Hayne's manuals. Only good for tearing out the pages and using those for housebreaking a pup.
> 
> Haven't tried alldata.com yet.


Alldata has access to the same information as SI (Service Information). Albeit harder to navigate.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Link to Helm service manuals, apparently the official GM manual company:

2011 Chevrolet Cruze Service Manual Set - Helm Incorporated

I'm not sure if these are the same ones you're referring to, Nick?


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

****!!! $200.00 bucks!?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Recall in my 73 Cadillac Owners manual was a coupon in the back of this book, 4 bucks including shipping for a shop manual. Also one in my 78 Fleetwood, but think this one was ten bucks. These were excellent manuals, had a rear fold out page in full color for every wire in these vehicles that matched the colors of the many connectors used. Troubleshooting was easy.

First time I paid 200 bucks for shop manuals was for my 88 Supra Turbo, complete set, parts diagrams, numbers, electrical, body, mechanics, everything thing. Emissions was great with graphs of every sensor, no guess work here. Even all the AC parameters with precisely what vent temperatures I should expect with various ambient and temperature variations.

Yes, I have the three volume set exactly like what Helms sells, orange covered P/Car manuals. Just look at your owners manual, 500 pages where it is very difficult to find what you are looking for. Feel its no place to learn how to drive a car, DMV takes care of this. Just tell me what a dam switch is for!

Do we have to be reminded in every sentence not to program the radio while driving? Got so frustrated, copied the manual from the pdf to word and deleted all that redundant safety information. Reduced something like five pages down to one so I could follow it. Shop manual is even worse.

Recall within the last three months, someone posted on this board a link to download the shop manual for around 20 bucks. Just questioned if this was legal or not.

But not only with automotive, in everything else. Still kept the service manuals for my 1965 Sears washer and dryer that were in the box, brief and to the point. Same with a TV, full circuit and parts diagrams, also history, if you want these today, cost a small fortune.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh, after reading that entire section on electric power steering, I am just as dumb before after I read it.


----------

